# Gentoo para 486 SX-33, 4 MB ram

## moises

Hola, quisiera saber si es posible instalar gentoo en estas condiciones, 486SX 33 Mhz, 4 MB RAM, 40 MB disco duro, la maquina en cuestion tiene tarjeta de sonido, de red, modem, y tarjeta VGA de 16 colores.

Ya lei los requisitos minimos, pero estoy hablando de una instalacion en modo consola, sin graficos ni nada, solo consola, links, y algo asi.

Gracias

----------

## BaSS

Pues el mayor problema que veo es el hd, ya que se necesitan descargar las fuentes, además del espacio adicional en la instalación, ten encuneta que tan solo el kernel son unos 30mb.

Podrías intetnar crearte en otro sistema dentro de un chroot el sistema con todo lo que quieres, y pasarlo entonces sin fuentes al 486.

----------

## tarty

Busca en el google la page oficial del mulinux, es una distro a base de disquetes, que se pueden "volcar" al hd, el 1º disquete es bastante completo y segun te mole le vas metiendo los diisquetes que te molen, hay hasta X en un disquete....

Me vino muy bien cuando se me murio el hd y solo tenia uno de 300 megas por ahi perdio.  :Shocked: 

----------

## x2l2

hombre yo he instalado otras distros  en un disco de 500MB y 

me ha sobrado bastante espacio .. 

lo que realmente dudo es si vale la pena instalar gentoo ,

para pasarte 4 siglos copilando cualkiero cosa en esa makina...

realmente no creo ke halla tanta difrencia entre usar paquetes binarios para 386 que copilarlos para 486....

yo probaria  a instalar la debian que tb te la puedes bajar en una versión reducida 

en disketes  o si no la mulinux ke dice er Tarty

----------

